# Tail type?



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Are there different types of double tail? My new guy Sharkie has shorter, rounder tails than the other double tails had. Is there such a thing as a plakat double tail?


----------



## OUOhYeah2016 (Dec 9, 2015)

There are different types of double tails, but I've never seen a plakat and I don't think yours is one. I know there's a sticky somewhere about all the different tail types and color distinctions etc.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sure, there is a DTPK but he's definitely not one. He's just a young DTHM. Likely he has some short fin up in his ancestry but he's still a long-fin.

Here is a DTPK


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Ahhh, okay. Thank you both!


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I love plakats,but those double tail plakats are just creepy looking. :blueshake:


----------

